# 1946 Schwinn?



## mpr455 (Oct 18, 2010)

just got this to restore for a customer serial#b832589 can someone id this. colors where brown and cream. this was customers fathers bike and i was told to "do what ever it needs" bike is a little crusty but it is all there. looking forward to what you guys come up with


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 18, 2010)

wow, at least its complete. Maybe early postwar?


----------



## slick (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks just like my 49 schwinn B-6. It has the same forks, rack, etc.. I'm not an expert but I believe the B-6 is a downgrade of the Phantom? They share the same parts except all that shiny chrome on the phantoms.


----------



## JLarkin (Oct 19, 2010)

Shouldn't need more than 5-6 coats of primer.  Ha.  BTDT.  Pits from hell.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 20, 2010)

Just go through the bearings - Add air & go -- that's what I did on my 1954 Crusty Red Phantom I just rode last weekend in the 2010 Long Beach 26.2 mile Marathon/Bicycle tour


----------



## chitown (Oct 20, 2010)

I would coat the whole bike (Non-mechanical) with linseed oil/bees wax/mineral spirits to preserve the beautiful rust. The linseed oil will harden (Linoleum) and would need a top coat of wax on occasion. Only prep would be a soaking of wd40 or mineral spirits to rub the loose rust off.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 20, 2010)

Yea, sure looks like a B-6 to me too. Wonderfull "before pix" to show people...


----------

